# Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?



## mittellandchannel (19. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ich möchte dieses Jahr mit der Method-Feeder Angelei anfangen.

Bisher habe ich eine Daiwa Black Widow Feederrute bis 150 g WG, die ich zum Angeln mit Futterkorb (meist 30 g Korb) verwendet habe...

Gibt es spezielle Method-Feeder Ruten?
Welches WG sollten die haben, wenn ich hauptsächlich 30 g Körbe im MLK verwenden will. 

Habt ihr Empfehlungen (von Askari, weil die 10 % Rabatt bald haben. Oder von Angelplatz.de?)

Was benötige ich noch, außer so einer Mold und den Körben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Guck mal hier, da kannste zumindest mal grob was zu Methode und Gerät sehen, bevor Du gleich kaufen willst:

[youtube1]LDPcdh3tas8[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDPcdh3tas8

[youtube1]7t0Q4vKvlzQ[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7t0Q4vKvlzQ


----------



## Mind (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Ausrüstung Method Feedern ist recht simpel.

*Grundausrüstung*

Weiche Rute mit ca 50gr Wurfgewicht in 3m bis 3,90m
Gute Rolle mit 25-30er Schnurr.
Methodfeeder von ca. 30gr bis 60gr. 
9-12er Haken, dickdrähtig und Scharf
Ich nehme nur Körbe mit Gummizug grade bei Großen Karpfen Gold wert.
Spezielles Method Futter und Pellets. Ich nehme fast nur 4mm Pellets mit richtig viel Flavour.
Köder: Partikel, Boilies oder Pellets

Mit der Normalen Feeder Rute würde ich eher nicht fischen. Die sind alles im allen zu hart.
Die Fische Knallen dir voll in die Montage rein be Biss. Ergebnis ist dann gerne mal der Schnurbruch.

Die Großen Brassen gehen bei uns meisten Nachts an den Haken. Das ist auch der Hauptgrund warum ich selber keine Speziellen Method-Feederruten sondern gute weiche Allround-Ruten verwende. 

Mit der Method Feeder angelst du aber etwas effizienter weil du den Swinger nicht einhängen musst etc. Da ich zwischen den Bissen meisten immer so 20-30 Minuten Wartezeit habe ist das für mich nicht so relevant und nach 30-60 Minuten lege ich neu aus.

Die kleinen Method Körbe mit um die 30gr sind übrigens echt Subtil beim eintauchen ins Wasser. Ich habe Regelmäßig direkt nach dem Auswerfen Bisse von guten Fischen. Ein Kumpel  angelt mit 80gr Method Feeder Körben und er merkt das Unruhe am Platz ist wenn er häufiger auswerfen muss.

Bei nem Scharfen 9-12er Haken reichen 30gr übrigens völlig aus wenn du daneben sitz und die Rute zügig aufnehmen kannst. Wenn ich schlafe nehme ich 50gr Körbe da ist der Hakeffeckt besser und der fisch schüttelt sich nicht so schnell los.

Die Ruten lege ich wie beim Karpfen Angeln ab und hänge nen Swinger ein. Die Rute kann, muss aber nicht auf den Spott hin zeigen.
Ich hab da meistens auch noch Elektrische Bissanzeiger dran, z.B. wenn ich lesen möchte oder es Dunkel ist.

Bremse habe ich immer ein wenig auf so das der Fisch mir nicht mit Rute abhaut... sieht aber lustig aus wenn es anderen passiert.

Meine Bekannten haben beim Normalen Feeder alle deutlich weniger große Fische gefangen als ich. Weil sie sich durch dutzende < 30cm Fische durch kämpfen mussten und ich meistens bei über 45cm war.

Letztes Jahr hab ich großen ca. 60 Brassen über 50cm Überlisten können. Die längste war 77cm, Karpfen bis 35 Pfund und Schleien bis 56cm.
Exoten waren ein 30er und 55er Aal als ich mit nem Wurmbündel gangel habe und 4 Hechte die 50-55cm... vielleicht war es auch der Selber Hecht es lagen immer 1 bis 2 Monate zwischen den Fischen und alle an der Selben stelle  

Viele andere Angler haben sich an dem Gewässer letztes Jahr beschwert das sie keine Großen Brassen oder Karpfen mehr fangen...

Das war jetzt viel mehr text als erwartet...


----------



## grubenreiner (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

dem ist wenig hinzuzufügen.
Außer dass du auch noch eine Ködernadel fürs Beködern des Haars und Stopper für selbiges brauchst, da gehen aber z.B. auch Spaghettistückchen oder ein stückchen Bürogummi.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Mind schrieb:


> Ausrüstung Method Feedern ist recht simpel.
> 
> *Grundausrüstung*
> 
> ...


#6#6#6


----------



## DerBreuberger (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Hallo,
auch ich möchte nur wenig hinzufügen. @Mind hat schon viel gutes geschrieben.

Ich selbst verwende Flatkörbe von 15g bis 30m, 30g bis 50m und 45g Flatkörbe >50m Entfernung.

Dazu verwende ich sehr gern geflochtene Schnüre. Unsere Satzkarpfen im Vereinsteich sind nicht größer als 5kg, meist 2-3kg, sodass ich dort keine Probleme mit dem aufschlitzen im Drill bekomme. 

Weiterhin verwende ich Method-Feederruten um die 60g Wurfgewicht. Sie sind sehr weich und eine 700g Brasse macht schon im Drill viel Spaß.

Als Hakenköder stehen bei mir Dubbells, in Gelb und Weiß, ganz oben. Sie haben die Form eines Peletts und die Konsistenz eines Boilies. 
Ich sitze direkt neben den Ruten, sodass ich sie beim Biß schnell aufnehmen kann. Als Bißanzeiger reicht mir die Rutenspitze. Elektr. Bißanzeiger verwende ich nicht.

Also viel Spaß beim Method und gib uns doch mal ein Feedback.


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Danke für die vielen Infos,

aber könnt ihr mir auch solche weichen Ruten mit der richtigen Aktion nennen?

Bisher finde ich nur "normale" Feederrute,die haben bestimmt alle eine Spitzenaktion.
Für die Rute wollte ich ca. 50 € ausgeben. 3,60 m sollte OK sein?

Was haltet ihr von denen?
https://www.angelplatz.de/cormoran-gf-method-feeder-3-3tlg-max-80g-3-60m--ac0537

https://www.angelplatz.de/spro-cresta-clubwinner-medium-method-360m--ap0315


----------



## PAFischer (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Ich stimme Mind in fast allen Punkten zu, außer beim Wurfgewicht.

Sagen wir mal wir nutzen nur 30g Körbchen, dann klingt das mit den 50g Wurfgewicht erst mal ganz gut. Wenn man aber bedenkt, dass durch das angefeuchtete Futter in etwa das gleiche Gewicht dazu kommt, sind wir hier einfach drüber. 
Ich würde auch schöne weiche Ruten empfehlen, aber das Wurfgewicht auf bis 80g wählen. Damit vermeide ich einfach Materialermüdung, weil man ständig am, oder über, Limit wirft.
Außerdem kann ich auch mal ein schwereres Körbchen werfen.

Pelletzange, Nadel und Bohrer für die kleinen Boilies, Pellets, Dumbells.... wird man auch noch brauchen.


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

ja das WG irritiert mich auch.

Wenn ich meine Drahtfutterkörbe mit feuchtem Futter befülle, waren die gut 80 g schwer.


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Du musst auch fürs erste überhaupt keine Rute mit Zitterspitzen kaufen. Schließlich bezieht sich der Name der Mehtode nicht auf die Rute, sondern auf das Futterblei. Es tut dementsprechend jede nicht zu harte Rute in diesem Wurfgewichtsbereich auch prima ihren Dienst. Wenn ein Fisch bei dieser Selbshakmontage einsteigt, bekommst du das winderbar auch ohne Zitterspitzen mit.

Wenn du trotzdem, was ich sehr gut verstehen kann, mit einer speziellen Rute einsteigen willst, dann kann ich dir die Drennan Puddle Chucker Method Feeder empfehlen. Leicht, schlank und trotzdem schön kräftig. Vollkommen ausreichend für Feeder bis 30 gr., plus Futter natürlich. Darüber hinaus bist du dann wirklich mit einer Specimenrute besser bedient.


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

hmm, mir fällt gerade ein: ich habe eine Forellen Ruten die weich ist. 
Aber das WG ist natürlich nur bis 45 g...
Aber die hat die Aktion meine ich..

Meine Daiwa Feederrute ist echt hart/schwer


----------



## PAFischer (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Ich nutze zum Method Feedern eine Avon Rute. Die gibt es auch mit Twin Tips, also eine Normale Spitze und zusätzlich ein Spitzenteil für Wechselspitzen. Tolle Ruten bei denen man zwei Ruten für den Preis von einer hat.
Man kann aber auch leichte Karpfenruten, oder Feederruten nehmen.


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Genau diese Forellenrute kannst du mit leichten Feedern perfekt einsetzen.

Kleiner Tipp am Rande. Nimm eine weiche, grelle Perle aus dem Meeresangeln, schneid der Länge nach einen Schlitz hinein und klemm sie am Spitzenring fest. Dann siehst du auch bei normalen Ruten die Spitze viel besser und die Bisse deutlicher.


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

hmm interessant!


----------



## Mind (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal wir nutzen nur 30g Körbchen, dann klingt das mit den 50g Wurfgewicht erst mal ganz gut. Wenn man aber bedenkt, dass durch das angefeuchtete Futter in etwa das gleiche Gewicht dazu kommt, sind wir hier einfach drüber.
> 
> Ich würde auch schöne weiche Ruten empfehlen, aber das Wurfgewicht auf bis 80g wählen. Damit vermeide ich einfach Materialermüdung, weil man ständig am, oder über, Limit wirft.
> Außerdem kann ich auch mal ein schwereres Körbchen werfen.




Das Zusatzgewicht bei den Körben richtet sich ja stark nach der Größe der Selbigen. Da gehen auch mal 80gr Futter in den Korb.

Auf den Method sind aber nur vergleichsweise wenig Futter. Man Bietet ja bewusst ein Bisschen Futter mit einem Bonbon für den Fisch an. Meine 28gr Guru Feeder wiegen mit Futter 44-50 gr. Und dann ist da gut Futter drauf.

Dazu Realsiere ich, grade das ich selten durchziehen muss. Die besten Plätze bei mir Pändle ich oft nur an..

Also ja eine 80gr ist total Ok 




DerBreuberger schrieb:


> Dazu verwende ich sehr gern geflochtene Schnüre. Unsere Satzkarpfen im Vereinsteich sind nicht größer als 5kg, meist 2-3kg, sodass ich dort keine Probleme mit dem aufschlitzen im Drill bekomme.



Warum benutzt du den Geflochtene Schnüre? Beim Normalen feeder ist das super für die Bisserkennung aber beim Method?
Geht es dir um Wurfweite oder willst du ggf. Fisch Bewegungen am Platz angezeigt bekommen (rundlaufende Spitzenbewegung)?


----------



## DerBreuberger (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Mind schrieb:


> Warum benutzt du den Geflochtene Schnüre? Beim Normalen feeder ist das super für die Bisserkennung aber beim Method? Geht es dir um Wurfweite..?


Nein Wurfweite nicht. Meine liebste Entfernung im Vereisteich ist 26m und 32m. Da komm ich auch locker mit Monoschnur hin. Mir gefällt einfach der direkte Kontakt zum Fisch, wenn ich die Rute aufnehme. Ich will nach nur einem Meter Rutenaufnahme spühren, ob ich gehakt habe oder nicht. Vielleicht ein Tick von mir, schließlich gibt es auch Nachteile. Aber ich komm halt gut damit zurecht.

Das ist sicherlich auch der Tipp an den TO. Letztlich darf er vieles ausprobieren und für sich das dann verwenden, mit welchem er gut zurecht kommt.


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Was haltet ihr von der 
http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=2000

Mir wurde die Black Widows von 2017 vom Angelladen mit 3,30 bis 100 g WG empfohlen.

Meine o.g. Black Widow mit 150 g hat ja Spitzenaktion.


----------



## bombe20 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

ich habe keine ahnung von method-feedern, benutze aber eine force master feeder in 3m als grundrute, sollte doch der wunsch nach einer günstigen rute im raum stehen. die ist schön schlank und leicht. barben um die 70cm und aale >80cm sind damit kein problem. diese rute hat eine parabolische aktion.
erhältlich bei askari mit wg. 70g als 3 oder 3,30m oder als distance feeder im 3,60m mit 90g.


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

hmm guter Preis, klingt interessant.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Browning Hot Rod Feederrute 3,6m 100g

MS Range Econ Feeder feederrute 3,6m 80g
Browning Black Magic Competition Carp Bomb  ~ 50 Euro

In dieser Richtung würde ich gehen bei dem angegebenen Budget.

Browning baut im allg. gute Ruten. Preis/ Leistung..halte ich für fast unschlagbar.

Kenne aber von beiden die Aktion etc. nicht.

Hast Du keine Rute im Bestand welche einigermaßen das Feld fürs Method abdecken könnte?
Um dafür mal ein Gefühl zu bekommen...nimm doch erstmal die Forellenrute..
Du kannst auch die mit WG 150gr erstmal nehmen....ist zwar Knüppel..aber um das Gefühl zu bekommen...

Dieses was haltet ihr hiervon was haltet ihr davon bringt doch nichts.
Jeder hat so seine Vorlieben einer Rute...unterschiedliche Gewässerstruktur etc....


----------



## Bronni (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

https://www.angelplatz.de/browning-backfire-method-mania-3-00-m--az0945

Wer unbedingt eine spezielle Rute benötigt, hier ein interessantes Modell. Ich selbst nutzt meine 3,3 m Feeder-Rute mit weicherer Spitze und komme damit gut klar.


----------



## KxKx2 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Kann dir die Browning Commercial King Carp Feeder, 60gr. Wurfgewicht empfehlen#6
		 		 			Super Verarbeitung. Das Vorgängermodell habe ich schon um die 50 Euro gesehen. Die King2 für 65-70Euro.
Die Rute kannst du auch zum Zanderfischen gebrauchen:m

|wavey:


----------



## kuttenkarl (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Spro Strategy, irgendwas mit Monster   (Method) . Gibt es in 3,35m und 3,6m. Benutze ich zum Method angeln, bin damit sehr zufrieden. Gut eignen sich auch ältere Karpfenruten aus den 90 Jahren  mit 2-2,25lbs.  Die damals hochwertigen Serien vonSportex, Silstar, DAM, Cormoran und co. Das ist kein Witz, durch ihre parabolische Aktion sind sie klasse leichte Grundruten. Im Netz tauchen immer wieder mal welche auf. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Strategy Method Monster Type 330, sieht interessant aus.

Spro Strategy Method Specimen Type 330


> Die Method-Feeder-Angeln ist überaus erfolgreich auf Karpfen, Schleie und Brassen. Aber nicht jeder Karpfenangler kann sich vorstellen, hinter einem Paar Feederruten zu sitzen. Aus diesem Grund haben wir einige Spezial Karpfenruten entwickelt, die mehr Flexibilität im Spitzenbereich aufweisen. Mit diesen Ruten lassen sich Method-Futterkörbe perfekt werfen. Das Ergebnis dieser Entwicklung findet sich in zwei verschiedenen Rutenaktionen wieder: Der Specimen Type und der Monster Type. Zwei Karpfen-Ruten, die über genügend Kraft verfügen und eine flexible Spitzenaktion besitzen, die Bisse perfekt erkennen lässt. Speziell für das Angeln in kommerziellen Seen oder an Stadtgewässern, also an überwiegend kleineren Gewässern, spielen diese Ruten all ihre Vorteile voll aus und fangen die lokalen Rekord-Fische! Diese Ruten sind leicht genug, um sie beim Posen-Angeln einzusetzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Method-Fischen in unseren Gefilden ist aber auch ein nicht zu verachtender Unterschied zu den Paylakes und Karpfenpuffs in England. Sicherlich sieht das toll aus wie die Bisse nacheinander folgen, man die Spitze beobachtet und sich einen tollen Fischen nach dem anderen zieht. Allerdings sind auch einige Faktoren so ein wenig aus dem Blick.

Das Futter muss für die Tiefe eine Gut angepasste Konsistenz haben, damit der Sinn der Sache nicht verloren geht. Löst es sich zu schnell, kannst du auch gleich Festblei mit Bolie anbieten, löst es sich nicht, kannst du auch deinen Köder in Zement anbieten, da wird nur dran gelutscht, vielleicht gibt es einen Biss nach 3-4 Wochen.

Strömung und Wassertemperatur spielen dabei keine unerhebliche Rolle. Es ist eben viel Futterkunde, die Montage an sich ist dafür Idiotensicher. Das Problem ist, das die Geschichte selektiv eher große Weißfische ansprechen soll, dem Gesetz der Natur heraus als weniger Frequenz, dafür mehr WOW. In Gewässern wo der Bestand das hergibt hatte ich das erste Jahr gute Erfolge, aber es war auch kein wirklicher Druck auf große Fische vorhanden, einige Karpfen und viele Brassen, Schleien und Alande waren meine Ausbeute. Das Jahr danach wurde der See von Karpfenanglern quasi Quersubventioniert. Das Ergebnis war weniger Erfolg für mich auf Karpfen, sei es wegen der Konditionierung auf Murmeln oder auch durch eine Neu erzeugte Scheu.

Method-Fischen war dadurch nicht Unerfolgreich, ich musste mich lediglich weiter entwickeln, demzufolge gab es auch weniger Bisse, mehr Zeit dazwischen, ich war quasi ein verkappter Karpfenangler/Specimen-Hunter.

Die Feederspitze spielte quasi keine Rolle mehr, ich hab den Freilauf angemacht und mit meinem Hund stöckchen geworfen. Ich war auch dabei kleinere Haken zu nehmen, generell kleinere Köder um die Ausbeute zu erhöhen entdeckte dann aber schnell einen Widerspruch:

Warum soll ich mit einer selektiven Methode für bessere Weißfische auf kleine Fische abzielen ? Dann kann ich auch mit Korb oder "Lang-Lang" wie Matchrute angreifen.

Diesen Widerspruch der letzten 2 Jahre gilt es dieses Jahr wieder neu Aufzugreifen und zu erforschen. Ich glaube aber das für unsere teils "wilden" Gewässer teils bessere "Methoden" gibt. Das Thema ist aber noch nicht abgeschlossen.


----------



## Mind (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Method-Fischen in unseren Gefilden ist aber auch ein nicht zu verachtender Unterschied zu den Paylakes und Karpfenpuffs in England. Sicherlich sieht das toll aus wie die Bisse nacheinander folgen, man die Spitze beobachtet und sich einen tollen Fischen nach dem anderen zieht. Allerdings sind auch einige Faktoren so ein wenig aus dem Blick.


Das sehe ich genauso einer der Gründe warum ich mit dem Specim Geschirr los gehe. Zwischen den Bissen habe ich immer Zeit. 
Und im Fluss finde ich Method feeder auch merkwürdig. Dann wird das Futter ja weggespült da kann ich besser Feedern under mit der Pose Angeln. 
Im Kanal ist eine Tote Methodrute neben der Bolo aber immer Gerne für nen Kapitalen Zusatzfisch gut.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Jahr danach wurde der See von Karpfenanglern quasi Quersubventioniert. Das Ergebnis war weniger Erfolg für mich auf Karpfen, sei es wegen der Konditionierung auf Murmeln oder auch durch eine Neu erzeugte Scheu.
> 
> Method-Fischen war dadurch nicht Unerfolgreich, ich musste mich lediglich weiter entwickeln, demzufolge gab es auch weniger Bisse, mehr Zeit dazwischen, ich war quasi ein verkappter Karpfenangler/Specimen-Hunter.



Ich angle auch an 2 Seen mit starkem Befischungsdruck durch Feeder Angler und Karpfen Spezies.

Die Großen Brassen gehen da Tagsüber fast nicht mehr an den Haken und die Karpfen Nachts nicht mehr 

Erfolgreich ist es auch die Zugwege der Fische herausfinden und Stumpf den Methodfeeder in den Weg werfen...

Quasi Stalking mit dem Methodfeeder.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Mind schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso einer der Gründe warum ich mit dem Specim Geschirr los gehe. Zwischen den Bissen habe ich immer Zeit.
> Und im Fluss finde ich Method feeder auch merkwürdig. Dann wird das Futter ja weggespült da kann ich besser Feedern under mit der Pose Angeln.
> Im Kanal ist eine Tote Methodrute neben der Bolo aber immer Gerne für nen Kapitalen Zusatzfisch gut.
> 
> ...



Dann hast du die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht wie ich. Wenn du keinen guten Fischbestand hast oder einen natürlichen der durch Murmel-Angler schon bis an die Grenzen der Paranoia geführt wurde ist Methodangeln einfach hinderlich, weniger Erfolgreich oder eben nur am Anfang erfolgreich und nutzt sich ab. Die Methode hat auch nur Sinn in einigermaßen flachen Gewässern, wo sich mit dem Futter arbeiten lässt.

Ich hab mich mal daran probiert in 8 Meter tiefe ein Futter auszutesten, das Artet nur in Streß aus und fordert eine Unmenge an Material vor Ort voraus und Kenntnis über die Temperatur in der Tiefe der geangelt wird. Entweder war das Futter zu Fest oder nach kurzen Wirkzeiten schon weg, zusammengesackt oder aus dem Method gespült. Das Futter wird dann auch gern bei Kälte eher Steinhart.

Merke ich auch an flachen Spots um die Tiefe 1 Meter. Während im Sommer das Futter merklich schnell sich löst und mehr Härtegerade braucht um die Montage nicht absurdum zu führen war im Frühjahr selbiges Bretthart und der Köder oder Haken für den Fisch gar nicht erreichbar.

Ich bleib dabei, die Methode klappt gut an englischen Puffs oder nach sehr intensiver Bemühung und Arbeit an seinem Spot und führt immer wieder schnell zu anderen Problemen bei der Platzwahl.

Im Fluss, wenn das Futter rausgespült wird natürlich absolut Sinnfrei, dann geht auch Festblei mit kurzem Vorfach und Futterbälle werfen, wäre der selbe Effekt.


----------



## Matrix85 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Die Methode ist ja auch für die englischen Pools entwickelt worden. Danach kam es auch nach Frankreich zu den Carpodroms! Mittlerweile angeln viele auch mit dem Pellet-Waggler. 

Method Futter und Pellets  gibt es von fast allem Herstellern, sind auch sehr gut,(außer Balzer).  
Das Futter ist aber auch für die 1.5m-3m flachen Teiche entwickelt worden, am Fluss,Kanal oder tiefere Naturgewässer ist man mit dem normalen Feeder besser beraten.


----------



## Mind (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

2 der Seen die ich beangle haben Tatsächlich nur eine Tiefe von ca. 2 Metern. Was natürlich hilft. Ausserdem habe ich hier einige Altarme mit 2-4 Meter Tiefe. Also genau die richtige range. 
Ich habe festgestellt das Pellets in Tieferen Gewässern besser Funktionen als Futtermischungen. Ich bekomme die ggf. so klebrig, dass die auf jeden fall runter gehen und sich trotzdem gut auflösen. Braucht dann nur etwas. 
Im Winter funktioniert das tatsächlich nicht sehr gut. 

Jedes Gewässer, jeder Jahreszeit sucht man die Richtige Montage, flexibel bleiben  

Für Tiefen +4 Meter nehme ich Pellet Feeder die auf einer Seite Offen sind. Sowas hier: http://www.tackleguru.com/fishingtackle/feeders/pellet-feeder
Damit habe ich schon sehr erfolgreich in ca. 7 m eingesetzt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Mind schrieb:


> 2 der Seen die ich beangle haben Tatsächlich nur eine Tiefe von ca. 2 Metern. Was natürlich hilft. Ausserdem habe ich hier einige Altarme mit 2-4 Meter Tiefe. Also genau die richtige range.
> Ich habe festgestellt das Pellets in Tieferen Gewässern besser Funktionen als Futtermischungen. Ich bekomme die ggf. so klebrig, dass die auf jeden fall runter gehen und sich trotzdem gut auflösen. Braucht dann nur etwas.
> Im Winter funktioniert das tatsächlich nicht sehr gut.
> 
> ...



Wir könnten Klone sein, den Pellet-Ansatz mit Sirup habe ich auch durchgeführt bei tieferem Wasser. Inspiriert durch die Brassen-Bombe. :vik:


----------



## Matrix85 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Ich finde die sanubaits 4mm Pellets sehr gut. Nach 5min einweichen , sind die perfekt zum Method...


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ich finde die sanubaits 4mm Pellets sehr gut. Nach 5min einweichen , sind die perfekt zum Method...



Die sind auch am Band als Hakenköder super.#6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ich finde die sanubaits 4mm Pellets sehr gut. Nach 5min einweichen , sind die perfekt zum Method...



Hab mit einfachen Hailbutt Pellets 6mm gefischt. Pro mm eine Minute einweichen, ich geb da immer noch 2-3 Minuten oben drauf, dann Sirup für den Kit und raus die Montage.

Allerdings ist das eine unschöne, sehr unsaubere Angelegenheit. :q


----------



## Mind (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Ich verwende inzwischen nur noch Sirub ohne Wasser. Man sieht richtig die Wolke wenn sich das alles löst.
Ich nehme generische Fischmehlpellets oder noch lieber die Aktivator Pellets von successful-baits.de super Trocken die Teile und die saugen Flüssigkeit wie ein schwamm.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Mind schrieb:


> Ich verwende inzwischen nur noch Sirub ohne Wasser. Man sieht richtig die Wolke wenn sich das alles löst.
> Ich nehme generische Fischmehlpellets oder noch lieber die Aktivator Pellets von successful-baits.de super Trocken die Teile und die saugen Flüssigkeit wie ein schwamm.



Mit Wasser hab ich das eigtl. nie gemischt, mein Ziel war einfach eine Masse zu erzeugen die sich löst und konstant Duft verteilt, was bei dieser Kombination wohl unschlagbar sein dürfte, gerade Fischmehle in Verbindung mit dem süßlichen Sirup war immer eine Offenbarung.

Bei den Ködern konnte ich weniger Unterschiede feststellen, ob Muschel-Pellets am Band oder Hailbutt-Mini Boilie oder Mais. Läuft immer gleich, wobei der Mais tatsächlich mehr verschiedene Arten ansprach, während der Rest doch sehr klar auf Brassen gut funktionierte.

http://www.classycatchers.de/pro-ar...apitale-brassen-mit-pellets-und-method-feeder


----------



## Mind (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei den Ködern konnte ich weniger Unterschiede feststellen, ob Muschel-Pellets am Band oder Hailbutt-Mini Boilie oder Mais. Läuft immer gleich, wobei der Mais tatsächlich mehr verschiedene Arten ansprach, während der Rest doch sehr klar auf Brassen gut funktionierte.
> 
> http://www.classycatchers.de/pro-ar...apitale-brassen-mit-pellets-und-method-feeder



Bei den Ködern habe ich vor allem einen Unterschied zwischen Partikeln und fertig Boilies/Pellets gemerkt.

Partikel liefen immer Besser. Ich habe anfangs nur mit Mais + Tigernuss geangelt und später noch mit Bohnen, Marplepeas und andrem verrückten zeug rum experimentiert. Marplepeas waren super für Schleien. Beim Rest wahr ich nicht soooo überzeugt. 

Frische Konservierungsfrei Boilies und Popups liefen auch. Letztere gehen entweder ab wie Schmitz Katze, oder es läuft nix auf denen ausser eine im Rücken gehaktes Rotauge. 
Die frischen Boilies haben mir wenige Fische dafür aber nur Karpfen gebracht z.B. nen Wunderschöner 33 Pfund Karpfen. Mit der 1.75 lps ist das ein Traum!

Und natürlich bei der Größe. wenn ich da ne ordentliche Tigenuss oder Bohne dran hänge fang ich damit nix mehr Unter 40 cm 

Achso du meinst Sirup Sirup. Ich war jetzt Allgemein bei Flavour und Dipps. Ich weich halt immer direkt im Flüßigen Flavour/Dipp ein. Das mach ich dan sehr sparsam so das alles aufgenommen werden kann und schüttle zwischen drin die Dose mit den Pellets und Flavour immer mal wieder für so 5-10 min. Beim Aufbauen halt als erstes Futter fertig machen. Dann Banksticks rein, schütteln, Rute zusammen stecken, schütteln... Wenns zu wenig war nach schütten. Zuveil ist schwieriger. manchmal gehts mit Pellets hinter her ansonsten über nacht Trocknen lassen und derweil nen 2. versuch Starten 

Ich kipp aber ab und an nochmal nen dicken Sirup oder Dipp auf den fertigen Korb. So als Extra boost.

Das mit den Pelletbombe probier ich im Frühjahr mal aus. Das kannte ich so noch nicht. Und sollte in dem einem Altarm richtig knallen. Da sind gaaaanz wenige Brassen drin die aber Monster.

Ich finde die Diskusion grade sehr lehrreich!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Mind schrieb:


> Bei den Ködern habe ich vor allem einen Unterschied zwischen Partikeln und fertig Boilies/Pellets gemerkt.
> 
> Partikel liefen immer Besser. Ich habe anfangs nur mit Mais + Tigernuss geangelt und später noch mit Bohnen, Marplepeas und andrem verrückten zeug rum experimentiert. Marplepeas waren super für Schleien. Beim Rest wahr ich nicht soooo überzeugt.
> 
> ...



Ich hab eigtl. immer ähnliche Ergebnisse bei den Ködern erzielt, allerdings waren in der ersten Saison wesentlich mehr Karpfen dabei, die aber auch nie über 70cm waren. Der größte Teil belief sich immer zwischen 55cm und 65cm und sind mir vornehm auf leichtes Geschirr beim Versuch auf Brassen in die Montagen geknallt und haben ständiges langes Drillen abverlangt. Dann wurden es mehr Karpfenangler, weniger Karpfen allerdings auch an meinem Method.

Ich hab viel variiert, musste aber feststellen das für mich einfach das "locken" und der ausgelöste Fresswahn den Köder quasi Überflüssig gemacht haben. Ich hatte Hundekaustangen zerteilt und ans Band gesetzt (Es gibt runde Stangen, die sich dann gut befestigen lassen in geeigneter Größe) und gefangen. Möhrchen, was der Teufel nicht alles weiß. Für mich ergab sich immer der Zusammenhang das mein Futter im Method einfach klar der Attraktor ist. Die Farbe mag eine Rolle spielen, das würde ich keineswegs verneinen, aber mein Gewässer ist so Trüb, es spielt keine Rolle, kann eine Neogrüne Kugel sein, auf 1.5 Meter siehst du sie nicht mehr, ob das bei Fischen und kleinen Kugeln dann so umzuleiten ist weiß ich nicht, ich vermute es aber grob.

Wo du es Ansprichst mit dem Rotauge und dem Haken im Rücken.... Das habe ich fast jede Session, handlange Fische die sich Quasi strangulieren und in seltsamsten Weisen an Land befördern lassen. Was aber wesentlich schlimmer ist, eine Brasse mit 25cm schafft es einen 4er Haken sich irgendwie in die Lippe zu rammeln und das nicht nur per Zufall 1x, es passiert häufiger, für mich der absolute Wahnsinn und das eigt. Phänomen. Sollten die Tage wärmer werden und ich mal wieder mit dem Meth starten, ich mach mal nen Foto davon!

2 Hechte sind mir auf den Methodfeeder auch schon gegangen, wobei einer (stattlicher Bursche ü80) nicht Hakte und lediglich den Fisch im Maul hatte, konnte ich den anderen kleineren landen. Auf Mais. Ein bekannter, angesteckt von meinen Tests startete auch mit dem Method-Feeder letztes Jahr und fing mitten im Sommer mit 2 Maden ( Ich hab ihm Maden abgeraten,sie zerwühlen das Futter und Krabbeln/ziehen den haken in den Meth, beim Browning-Modell) einen 78cm Zander.

Ich vermute das sich die Raubfische einfinden und dann via Einsaugen die Köder mitnehmen bei Attacken auf Weißfisch und so gefangen werden, allerdings stellt mich das vor mein größtes Rätsel, warum mir das beim normalen Feedern nicht passiert.

Einziger Ansatz hierfür ist die Hakengröße, beim Feedern sind bei 18-12 Haken im Einsatz, beim Meth gröber, aber dennoch, ich Feeder wesentlich mehr und hatte solch ein Erlebnis bei dieser Art des Angelns nicht.


----------



## Mind (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich vermute das sich die Raubfische einfinden und dann via Einsaugen die Köder mitnehmen bei Attacken auf Weißfisch und so gefangen werden, allerdings stellt mich das vor mein größtes Rätsel, warum mir das beim normalen Feedern nicht passiert.



Ich vermute, dass das beim Feedern auch passiert. Nur da hast du halt nicht den Selbst-Hackeffekt 

Beim Feedern hatte ich auch mal nen Hecht. Der hat beim einholen den Korb Attackier und sich im Gitter verfangen 

Beim Stippen hat sich mal ein 80er den Köfi geschnappt den ich reingezogen habe. Der 12er hat gefasst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Mind schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass das beim Feedern auch passiert. Nur da hast du halt nicht den Selbst-Hackeffekt
> 
> Beim Feedern hatte ich auch mal nen Hecht. Der hat beim einholen den Korb Attackier und sich im Gitter verfangen
> 
> Beim Stippen hat sich mal ein 80er den Köfi geschnappt den ich reingezogen habe. Der 12er hat gefasst.



Ich fische mit der Schlaufenmontage, der Selbsthak-Effekt ensteht ja dabei auch. Die Gewichte der Körbe sind nicht wirklich anders gegenüber jenen des Method-Fischens, lediglich die Vorfachlänge und Hakengröße unterscheiden sich. Ich glaube das wird der Faktor sein.

Kleine Haken auf Raubfisch, mit Köderfisch hab ich mal irgendwo gesehen als Angeltechnik. Dort wurde gezielt mit 10er Haken auf Hecht gefischt, weil dieser beim Anschlag immer zu 100% im Maulwinkel landet. Muss ich mal rauskramen, war recht interessant.


----------



## Darket (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Ich habe Methodfeeder an meinem Gewässer wieder weitgehend eingestellt. Karpfen hat's hier kaum mal und die Brassen haben selten unter 40cm. Beim normalen Feedern habe ich ganz klassisch die erste halbe Stunde kleine Rotaugen am Platz und dann die Brassen. Mit Methodfeeder halt keine Rotaugen, Aber die sind immer ein guter Indikator, dass bald was besseres kommt. Und die 12mm Boilies ziehen sich auch die kleineren Brassen rein, so dass es kaum sinnvoll ist, um nur die besseren zu fangen. Klar, Ich könnte noch größere Köder fischen, Aber irgendwie fehlt mir der Glaube bei 16mm und mehr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich habe Methodfeeder an meinem Gewässer wieder weitgehend eingestellt. Karpfen hat's hier kaum mal und die Brassen haben selten unter 40cm. Beim normalen Feedern habe ich ganz klassisch die erste halbe Stunde kleine Rotaugen am Platz und dann die Brassen. Mit Methodfeeder halt keine Rotaugen, Aber die sind immer ein guter Indikator, dass bald was besseres kommt. Und die 12mm Boilies ziehen sich auch die kleineren Brassen rein, so dass es kaum sinnvoll ist, um nur die besseren zu fangen. Klar, Ich könnte noch größere Köder fischen, Aber irgendwie fehlt mir der Glaube bei 16mm und mehr.



Zumal es keine Rolle spielt, der Köder ist ja erstmal verdeckt und die Fische laben sich am Außenfutter. Viel Futter wird beim Method-Feedern ja nun auch nicht eingebracht, sodass ein gewisses Risiko besteht eben Schulen von besseren Fischen nicht zum Verweilen einzuladen. Es gibt ja auch keine Partikel im Umfeld, es sei du steuerst mit einer zweiten Rute weitere "Häppchen bei" mit normalen Körben nur zum Füttern.

16mm Aufwärts sind dann auch je nach Modell wieder so eine Sache, weil du sie im Method schon unterbekommen musst, sollte das ne Halb/Halb Geschichte sein und der Köder schaut optisch ein wenig raus, ist das total toll, führt aber dazu das dein Futter schon beim Aufprall des Korbes einfach auseinanderfällt und der Köder einfach frei liegt.

Einzelne Murmeln und Gewässer wo Karpfen auf Boilies weniger Erfolg bringen machen dann den großen Köder zum Spiel auf Zeit. In der Tendenz wird man mehr verkappter Karpfenangler wie Brassenstalker oder Weißfischjäger.


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 16mm Aufwärts sind dann auch je nach Modell wieder so eine Sache



Bei +16 mm Ø ist man m.M. damit besser bedient.


----------



## Mind (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Viel Futter wird beim Method-Feedern ja nun auch nicht eingebracht, sodass ein gewisses Risiko besteht eben Schulen von besseren Fischen nicht zum Verweilen einzuladen. Es gibt ja auch keine Partikel im Umfeld, es sei du steuerst mit einer zweiten Rute weitere "Häppchen bei" mit normalen Körben nur zum Füttern.



Grade beim Method-Feedern finde ich es sinnvoll mit der Schleuder oder Rakete mit Wenig Futter einen Breiten Futterteppich zumachen. Mais oder Tigernüsse finde ich das seht gut. Das ziehen sich die Kleinen nicht so schnell rein. Tigernüsse locken dazu noch Mega. 

Wenn wenige Kleinfische vorhanden sind habe ich auch schon 3-4 Kleine Ballen Mit Futter raus geschoßen.

Gefrorene Ballen/Kugeln mit gekochtem Hanf sind auch super.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Mind schrieb:


> Grade beim Method-Feedern finde ich es sinnvoll mit der Schleuder oder Rakete mit Wenig Futter einen Breiten Futterteppich zumachen. Mais oder Tigernüsse finde ich das seht gut. Das ziehen sich die Kleinen nicht so schnell rein. Tigernüsse locken dazu noch Mega.
> 
> Wenn wenige Kleinfische vorhanden sind habe ich auch schon 3-4 Kleine Ballen Mit Futter raus geschoßen.
> 
> Gefrorene Ballen/Kugeln mit gekochtem Hanf sind auch super.



Da sind wir dann aber wieder beim dem Punkt das Method-Feedern unter Umständen komplett in Richtung Karpfenfischen geht und eine Festbleimontage eher Sinn macht. Zumal in der Theorie bei solchem Vorgehen auch immer die besseren Fische um Vordergrund stehen und somit das Feedern an sich von der Grundidee beim Method sich verabschiedet.

Die Methods sind ja meistens 20g-50g schwer, womit Selbsthaken ja auch noch eine bessere Lotterie wird/ist und normalerweise der Angler gut beraten ist seine Spitze/Rute zu beobachten und den Anhieb zu setzen. Sollte man noch schwerer gehen, den Freilauf aktivieren, das Zelt aufbauen und für Youtube gerade Videos drehen wie man Boilies zubereitet und mit dem Method fische fangen will ist man vom Feedern ganz weg.

Ist halt reine Interpretationssache und mir scheint das sich die Nummer bei uns eher als Strategie für mittelstarke Karpfen entwickelt mit sonst gleichen Abläufen wie es Karpfenangler sonst auch haben.

Die Industrie will uns da nur ein wenig anders verkaufen. :g


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Und wirklich "modern" ist es auch nicht. Mit der Fuadawurzn (beschwerte Futterspirale) haben wir schon vor weit über 40 Jahren geangelt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> Und wirklich "modern" ist es auch nicht. Mit der Fuadawurzn (beschwerte Futterspirale) haben wir schon vor weit über 40 Jahren geangelt.



Steht mittlerweile auch in jedem zweiten Buch von Karpfanglern, die damit explizit darauf aufmerksam machen wollen das sowas schon gab und sie nur der Einfachheit wegen die Sache zur Weiterentwicklung den Engländern überlassen haben.


----------



## Mind (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> Und wirklich "modern" ist es auch nicht. Mit der Fuadawurzn (beschwerte Futterspirale) haben wir schon vor weit über 40 Jahren geangelt.



Bei vielen Sachen die Modern sind denk ich mir, moment das kenne ich aber schon was länger...
Caroliner und Texas Rig, kenn ich noch von meinem Stiefvater der damit vor über 20 Jahren schon mit Tauwurm und kleinen Köfis auf Barsch und Zander geangelt hat...

Aber um Modern geht es mir Persönlich garnicht sondern darum effektiv zu Angeln und dabei Spaß zu haben.

Method Feedern ist eine Methode um große friedfische zu überlisten. Das sind meisten Brassen, Schleien, Karpfen. Alle 3 Fischarten haben (vereinfacht) grob das selbe Fressverhalten. Sprich ich kann und werde alle drei Fangen.

Ich habe Hauptsächlich große Brassen damit gefangen aber auch einige schöne Karpfen. Schleien gingen dabei wenige ran und vor allem wenn nix gefüttert wurde und ich an der Stelle war wo Sie langgezogen sind. 

Finde für Schleien Feedern mit Würmern am Seitenarm und Futterkorb besser. Oder Wagler angeln mit der Lift-Montage.


----------



## Matrix85 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Noch mal an den Thread eröffner: 
 Meine Empfehlung wäre eine , 

3m Rute mit 20-50g wurfgewicht und voll parabolischer Aktion. 
Eine 4000er Rolle mit 20er Mono . 

So Angel ich Method Feeder.
Wenn du mal Vorhaben solltest an einem Carpodrom zu angeln brauchst du noch unbedingt 2 große  Setzkescher (feinmaschig) . 
Und die Haken ohne Wiederhaken .


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Noch mal an den Thread eröffner:
> Meine Empfehlung wäre eine ,
> 
> 3m Rute mit 20-50g wurfgewicht und voll parabolischer Aktion.
> Eine 4000er Rolle mit 20er Mono .



Klingt nicht zufällig nach einer 10ft Carpmaster Mk2 ?[emoji6] 

Im Preiswertsektor,(Method Master Serie)sollte Matrix aber nochmal Nachhilfe nehmen..das kann Korum mit den 2016er 10-12 ft Feeder um Längen besser.





Mind schrieb:


> Method Feedern ist eine Methode um große friedfische zu überlisten. Das sind meisten Brassen, Schleien, Karpfen. Alle 3 Fischarten haben (vereinfacht) grob das selbe Fressverhalten. Sprich ich kann und werde alle drei Fangen.



Vergiss die Rotaugen nicht..ist gerade bei Grundelaufkommen,'ne ziemlich effektive Methode, um überhaupt an die richtig dicken Plötzen zu kommen.




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist halt reine Interpretationssache und mir scheint das sich die Nummer bei uns eher als Strategie für mittelstarke Karpfen entwickelt mit sonst gleichen Abläufen wie es Karpfenangler sonst auch haben.
> 
> Die Industrie will uns da nur ein wenig anders verkaufen. :g



Die Industrie verkaufts als Allheilmittel.

Was natürlich Mumpitz ist.

Aber an den dafür passenden Gewässern eine höchst effektive Methode.


----------



## Matrix85 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Die  Carpmaster mk ll ist auch überteuert, ich würde nie mehr als 100 Euronen für eine Method Rute ausgeben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Die  Carpmaster mk ll ist auch überteuert, ich würde nie mehr als 100 Euronen für eine Method Rute ausgeben



Ich habe mit einer Rute für 35€ mit parabolischer Aktion jeden Karpfen über 3 Seasons landen können ohne Probleme. Eine Feederrute angemerkt, mit 60 Gramm Wurfgewicht.

Soweit es mich betrifft, immer eine Frage des Drills, der Arbeit mit der Bremse und der Beschaffenheit des Spots. Sollten keine Hindernisse da sein, ich würde Glatt behaupten die meisten Angler schießen mit Kanonen auf Spatzen.


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Die  Carpmaster mk ll ist auch überteuert, ich würde nie mehr als 100 Euronen für eine Method Rute ausgeben



Wer braucht so eine Rute überhaupt wenn man ne ,,Normale" feeder hat.#c


----------



## Matrix85 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*

Hm, weil du mit einer relativ kurzen Method Rute mit parabolischer Aktion viel besser drillen kannst. Zudem kannst du dünnere Schnüre benutzen und der Haken schlitz nicht so leicht aus. 

Das ist aber feintunen, jede normale Feederrute funktioniert natürlich auch. 

Wie beim Auto auch, ein Opel fährt ja auch von Punkt A zu Punkt B . 
Mit einem Porsche geht das natürlich etwas schneller;-)


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> mit parabolischer Aktion .............



Genau das ist das Zauberwort.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Method-Feeder Angeln?*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Hm, weil du mit einer relativ kurzen Method Rute mit parabolischer Aktion viel besser drillen kannst. Zudem kannst du dünnere Schnüre benutzen und der Haken schlitz nicht so leicht aus.
> 
> Das ist aber feintunen, jede normale Feederrute funktioniert natürlich auch.
> 
> ...



Ich fische auch teurere Modelle und kann nur sagen das die Blanks leichter und spritziger sind, aber keineswegs wesentlich besser. Meiner Meinung nach wird dort einfach vom Konsumenten maßlos übertrieben wenn er aus seinem Knüppel den goldenen Prügel machen will. Ich kann nachvollziehen, das leichteres, feines Material Vorteile bringen, aber weniger im Fischfang, als vielmehr bei der Idee des Transports oder der Belastung des Nutzers.

Bei Premium-Feederruten kommen im Übrigen die gleichen China-Spitzen wie bei Billigmodellen. Irgendwann ist eben Schluss mit optimalsten Blanks, es geht dann nicht weiter ohne anderes Material, was dann den Preis wohl in Richtungen drückt, die nicht machbar sind für den normalen Angler und keine Zielgruppe berühren.

Ansonsten gibts auch schnelle Opel. |supergri


----------

